

Switchblade - Lethal Explosive UAV Drones - AsylumWarden
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-kamikaze-drone-20120611,0,3893056.story

======
AsylumWarden
So, I'm the one who posted the LA Times article link to HN. This UAV
fascinates me to no end. It seems these are launched by the solder who
essentially carries this thing around with them until needed. They launch the
UAV and then fly it to their target relying on GPS, maps, and most importantly
video. They will essentially see the view of the UAV up until the moment of
impact whether it is a vehicle, building, or person. I'm sure this thing
basically flies itself, following the target via video analysis, and there are
tons of ways to abort if needed. How amazing is this? And expensive I bet.

